Ask HN: What do you do now that you'd pay 1000$ for? - cirowrc
======
tbirrell
One time fee: IDK. Probably nothing. Thats a hell of a lot of money. I only
own two things worth more than that. A car and a computer.

Monthly: Definitely nothing. The only thing even remotely worth that amount
that I absolutely need is housing. Odds are, the reason I'm doing "the thing"
is to save that $1000. And if I'm not doing it, I obviously won't pay for it.

------
kull
On demand lawer, bookkeeper , hr person for my company / startup

------
casualtech
Investing Crypto

------
TaylorGood
An assistant.

